# Data Dropping out (Wifi and 3G/4G) - Gray bars



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Is anyone else having frequent issues where their data connection seems to drop out? I have been seeing this happen about 6 times per day.

I will notice that the wifi and signal strength icons will turn gray (instead of blue), and I can't get any data connections to work (but you can still see the small shadow arrows in these icons that indicate download and upload activity. Toggling airplane mode will resolve the problem most of the time, but it seems to happen again within an hour or two.

This is getting irritating to me. Really it is the only thing about this phone that bothers me so far...

Thanks!


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome to the club my friend! I'm hoping that some roms/radios updates etc will fix it. It comes and goes.


----------



## nkd (Dec 23, 2011)

Turn off 4g. I am having a nightmare today. I go from 4 full bars at work to none then it drops out and comes back to 4 bars again. This phone seems like it is jumping towers or I don't know what's going on. Last night at home 4g was fine. 3g always seems to be fine. I am on my lunch and I went to Verizon store to return a case and sitting outside I had 4 bars and I had no data even though the 4g symbol was up than it dropped everything and 10 seconds later it was back up.

Happened again for the next 30 mins. The guy at Verizon store told me that what they heard was that Verizon diddnt wanna launch this phone because of radio issues but Google wanted to launch it before the end of the year.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi.. I had the same problem... spoce to VZrep and told me to check off Roaming Data ...as long as i dont leave country i should be ok as far as any roaming charges ...that SOLVED my problem... Im in NY .. good luck ...

Settings -> Wireless& Networks -> Mobile Networks make sure the Data ENABLED & DATA ROAMING is CHECKED OFF

No more data issues ...and I called VZ to verify DATA roaming charges ..and none INCURRED ... as for a whole week now


----------



## nkd (Dec 23, 2011)

has absolutely nothing to do with ur roaming check on or off. I have it unchecked and I drop 4g even when I have full bars and it would reconnect to full bars and 4g again. This phone could go a day without signal loss and next day drop randomly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

Keep in mind that Verizon is putting up new 4G towers and updating the software on the existing 4G towers. They'll be doing this into January. I'm sure that will mess with our reception.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

^This^. It's exactly what's happening. More and more ppl are getting on the LTE bandwagon and they need to update software and towers to handle it all. It will smooth out soon. Plus if/when we get software updates, I'm sure there will be new radios included and all will be right again. Well hopefully anyway.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I was having the same issues. Went in for a new sim card and that seemed to help a lot. Worth a shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm betting it has something to do with ICS.

I only say this because when using it with my Fascinate the same thing would happen.


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

If this is a 4G issue, why does it still happen while on WiFi? If 4G or 3G were having issues, I should still be able to get data via my WiFi connection. When I have the issue the WiFi icon and the cellular reception icon turn gray, and they only way to get it back seems to be to enable airplane mode for a moment and then turn it back off.

However, I have not noticed this happen over the last couple of days.


----------



## MonsterAndroid (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm running Toronto milestone 1 and that got rid of this problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> I'm betting it has something to do with ICS.
> 
> I only say this because when using it with my Fascinate the same thing would happen.


actually, it's an aosp issue. i never had this issue with my thunderbolt until i ran cm7. rhcp has mentioned something along the lines of a desync with google which i've experienced on the this phone the tbolt running cm7, never with a sense rom on the tbolt.


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Dec 31, 2011)

crashspeeder said:


> Keep in mind that Verizon is putting up new 4G towers and updating the software on the existing 4G towers. They'll be doing this into January. I'm sure that will mess with our reception.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm having the same issue of seeing full signal and then completely losing it. Seems to only happen when I'm on LTE. The tower upgrades don't explain it though since I can sit there and watch my girls RAZR rocking the web while I'm sitting there waiting on my signal to come back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

DonJuan692006 said:


> I'm having the same issue of seeing full signal and then completely losing it. Seems to only happen when I'm on LTE. The tower upgrades don't explain it though since I can sit there and watch my girls RAZR rocking the web while I'm sitting there waiting on my signal to come back.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Its a peculiar issue. My coworker has a GNex too, and we had similar problems. No 4G here but on our lunch break I had 3G and his was greyed out for the entire hour. No data at all.


----------

